# End of am era



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry for a long winded post/rant but it's been a crazy few days and now just need to vent blow off some steam. Ive been hunting on a farm my great uncle owned in meigs county for the last 22 years since I was 6 years old and my grandpa has been down there since the 40s. During gun season it was deer camp and it was the vacation i looked forward to every year to see everyone you only see once a year.. well 2 days ago a friend calls us that lives down and ask why were selling the farm, we had no idea and were blown away. Long story short the relative who owns it that lives out of state decided they no longer wanted it and never bothered to offer it to us. We did put a bid in for what we could afford but unfortunately they will not accept it. So it looks like last year was our last year of having a deer camp. I'm completely blown away it was the last memory I had of huntin with my grandpa and was looking forward to taking my son in a year or two. Kind of toom the wind out of my sail for deer season this year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Sorry to here that j.. Im in the same boat probably going to lose my neighbors 100 acres that I have hunted for the last 30 years real soon. One thing is we will always have the memories.....Good Luck and keep hunting...


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

jmyers8 said:


> Sorry for a long winded post/rant but it's been a crazy few days and now just need to vent blow off some steam. Ive been hunting on a farm my great uncle owned in meigs county for the last 22 years since I was 6 years old and my grandpa has been down there since the 40s. During gun season it was deer camp and it was the vacation i looked forward to every year to see everyone you only see once a year.. well 2 days ago a friend calls us that lives down and ask why were selling the farm, we had no idea and were blown away. Long story short the relative who owns it that lives out of state decided they no longer wanted it and never bothered to offer it to us. We did put a bid in for what we could afford but unfortunately they will not accept it. So it looks like last year was our last year of having a deer camp. I'm completely blown away it was the last memory I had of huntin with my grandpa and was looking forward to taking my son in a year or two. Kind of toom the wind out of my sail for deer season this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know it’s hard to lose your family property, I lost mine many years ago. The heart ache is real. I would like to maybe help you understand that if you don’t have the finances to purchase it then you’ll have to deal with it. That’s probably going to be tough. You also have to try to understand that other people have reasons for doing what they are doing and it’s probably not in spite of you, but they have to get fair value for the land. Keep your wonderful memories and try not to get bitter. in time you will hopefully understand a little better. 
When it comes to things like this I usually just pass it to a higher power and let him manage it for me. I know my life would not be what it is today if that land was still mine. I’m so thankful for what I have now and would not want it any other way. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

You are correct I was furious and irate when finding out it was for sale and them not wanting to budget on price. My dad is set to retire in a few short years and me and him will be buying our own land together that will never leave the family. It is a complete shock tho and losing those memories is by far the worst. I was set to take my son to the ridge where I killed my first deer 22 years ago in just a year or two 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Jmyers8,

I feel for you brother. I had a place down near Nellsonville that a college Buddy let us put a house trailer on back In the early 90's. Deer camp and a retreat until 2016. Then out of the blue he says he wants us out. Had to cut down the screened in porch and front porch and burn it. Sold the quads, trailer. canoe. It changed my life. Hang in there. This happens. Sometimes you just have to EMBRACE THE SUCK.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Embrace it is true just like the whole year of 2020 I suppose. Went out fishing last week and lost our outdrive right out of lorain then find this out,, just chalk it up to 2020 i supposed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Have you ever considered asking others to go in on the land to make it more affordable?

Not sure how many acres or what the cost buy its always an option......Let me know if you need another "investor"


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Its only 30 acres with a house that needs alot of repair. Doing some more investigating we offered pretty much exactly what it appraised for in 2019 and it seems they may be a little high on there asking price but only counter offered toncome down 1k. We had the financing available and the means to make the payment they just unfortunately dont want to work with us. They are distant family that we aren't very close with but had no issues with but it sounds like there may be issues unknown to us. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A friend and I just talked about this today at work.His parents are past and one brother wanted to sell 80 acres that was in the family for close to 100 years.He said no way and moved back to the land and does not want to sell.This happens a lot because nobody wants land just to hunt or fish anymore.Nowadays everyone is in a hurry chasing there tail trying to make a living.And land developers are chomping at the bit and reading the obituaries making offers.Another friend has about 30-35 acres and said I don't want to sell 2 years ago.A land developer made a tremendous offer and guess what, no more hunting ,sold the land.I once was told by an old timer years ago that one day you will have to pay to hunt in Ohio.He said that it will soon be for people with money.If you have land to hunt,trap, or fish cherish it and make memories.And always thank the land owner and respect the property.This year for the first time since 1982 I have written permission for private property and feel like a young kid again.Be safe and have fun.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

My grandpa said that for several years before he passed and it's coming to light. Leases that are out of this world and no farmer wanting to take liability for anyone on there property. We do have a small piece of property here at home we can hunt on but just not the same as deer camp 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sorry to read this jm. It seems like this is happening more and more often. The traditional hunting with family and friends as a group each year is dissolving quite quickly.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes it Is. All in the name of killing a big one... I rather shoot a doe or spike in deer camp and have good stories then a big one any day. I killed a half rack buck down there 3 years ago that my grandpa rode with me on the side by side to get, 2 months later he was gone it was my last deer I got with him and now is my favorite I have a euro mount of him 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Memories are the best..... no one can take those..... you'll find and make more with your son .... trust and believe


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

As others have said you will find another place or places to make memories. I had a very similar life experience only I lost it a little earlier in life than you perhaps (barely 30). 

One thing I can tell you for certain is that even years from now, when you drive by that land, look at that land on google earth, etc. it will invoke emotion in some capacity. I have not even stepped foot on the property since 2010, but any time I have gone by, etc. I always feel a little nostalgia. It wanes somewhat, but never vacates (at least for me). Like you, I'd give up a LOT of things to get back to those memories. 

However, I always keep in mind the saying that "God put your eyes on the front of your head and not the back so you can see where you are going and not where you've been". 

Best of luck!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Fishin fool I’ve never heard that before awesome


----------

